# Edge and beyond



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Went out yesterday with a couple buddies with plans on catching a wahoo or two. It was a little rougher ride out than I had anticipated but thankfully laid down by noon. Schoolie dolphin are thick out there, took no time to catch our limit of those. We were even catching them on bare hooks, they were starving apparently. Seemed like most of the life was in close, we started dragging at 170' and pushed out to 300' without a bite. Started to head back in closer and we just happened to look back at the same time a big bull dolphin went airborne on the short flat. He somehow missed the hook, I think he struck in the direction of the boat and spit it before he got any tension on it. Anyways, not much else to report than that, caught one little dolphin on the troll on the way in in 150'. I think we should have spent more time in the 150-200' than deeper, as it seemed to have a lot more life. Lots of scattered grass with a few large patches here and there. Had the largest school of mahi I have ever seen under the boat yesterday, there were hundreds of them. Can't wait for this weather to clear out and go do it again, it's fishy out there. Shawn should have some cool gopro footage of us catching mahi. I think I am going to start taking a cane pole out there for them


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Hope they are still like that in another week ,I'll be back down there .


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go peeps!!!! Them schoolies make a mess in da boat!! Damn fun to catch!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

great picture and exciting news about the schoolies= I was wondering if the wind made it a little rough thks for posting ed


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Try a 3 weight fly rod! Great catch, and it's going to be an awesome year!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Working on that vid now. Have too much footage and need to edit it down to something that looks good. New with the gopro so trying to make it look good. Those schools were awesome to see, let alone be able to catch fish on. Still cannot get over the bare hook catches. Want to go again tomorrow? lol


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out! Certainly seems like this year is shaping up to be a good one! Thanks for posting.

Robert


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, the wind was picking up pretty good close in in the afternoon. was the water blue out there?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Nice, the wind was picking up pretty good close in in the afternoon. was the water blue out there?


Yep water looked great


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! snipe yall wore em out!! LOL


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Peeps, where was my fuel to buddy with you? In a new washer and dryer. Just made it to 3 mile bridge with the wife, and slayed 2 reds, nothing like you though. Glad you made it back ok.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Great report. I'm ready to wear out some dolphin.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hopefully one day you'll make a blue water trip on a weekend so I can join you!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Went out yesterday with a couple buddies with plans on catching a wahoo or two. It was a little rougher ride out than I had anticipated but thankfully laid down by noon. Schoolie dolphin are thick out there, took no time to catch our limit of those. We were even catching them on bare hooks, they were starving apparently. Seemed like most of the life was in close, we started dragging at 170' and pushed out to 300' without a bite. Started to head back in closer and we just happened to look back at the same time a big bull dolphin went airborne on the short flat. He somehow missed the hook, I think he struck in the direction of the boat and spit it before he got any tension on it. Anyways, not much else to report than that, caught one little dolphin on the troll on the way in in 150'. I think we should have spent more time in the 150-200' than deeper, as it seemed to have a lot more life. Lots of scattered grass with a few large patches here and there. Had the largest school of mahi I have ever seen under the boat yesterday, there were hundreds of them. Can't wait for this weather to clear out and go do it again, it's fishy out there. Shawn should have some cool gopro footage of us catching mahi. I think I am going to start taking a cane pole out there for them


Forgot to link these - video finally ready:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/bait-overrated-edge-beyond-video-115484/


----------

